
What Can The Boy Scouts Teach You About Being an Entrepreneur? - jaybol
http://grasshopper.com/blog/company/2010/05/24/what-can-the-boy-scouts-teach-you-about-being-an-entrepreneur/
======
sfall
I think that the Boy Scouts in general especially the Eagle Award teach many
skills one can use in business.

